# Red and Blue - New Electric Double Bass Day



## Winspear (Jan 15, 2013)

Well that got your attention..
What I don't have is an electric double bass..
But I do have double electric bass to share 

In fact, neither of these are new, either.
Blue is a Dean Edge Q6 that I picked up probably 4 years ago now - I walked into the store to buy a Yamaha 5 string but was blown away by this. They are comparable basses to the Soundgears, BTBs etc. Anyway, on with the specs and pictures!

Basswood body
Bolt on maple/walnut 5 piece neck
Rosewood fretboard
35" scale length
EMG HZ passive pickups into active preamp
Grover tuners











It has the best low B I've ever tried personally. Very satisfied with it. Lovely neck profile, not incredibly slim but quite comfortable - satin finish I believe. 

I had a bunch of repairs and upgrades done to Blue which I have received back today, including:
Nut cut for some lovely thick Circle K .166s, setup in drop G#.
18v mod
Fully shielded cavities
EMG BQC preamp which adds a sweepable mid control as well as the bass and treble controls.
And a stainless steel jumbo refret! 














Some bigass strangs..

Seen as I was so happy with this bass and it's sound in low tunings I just had to have a fretless to compare with it...so I was stoked when I found a used 5 for cheap!

I defretted that bitch and you can see the process here
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...fretless-sub-bass-conversion.html#post3303461

And the results...













Those are Circle K 190 gauges tuned to F standard  And it holds it like nothing. Absolutely amazing sound.

With regards to the upgrades on the 6 string, it's quite different to what I expect. The stainless steel jumbos (fairly flat) have obviously completely changed the feel, but I'm also feeling a lot of difference in my picking hand. Slapping is now a lot easier too somehow! The response is really good. You can really feel these frets when you play which will take a little getting used to. The sound is fantastic.
I love the added mid control of the EMG preamp. 
The 6 string really doesn't sound anything like it used to. It's lost some of the huge warm (but clear) sound it had before with the amazing low B I spoke of, and exchanged it for some of that very modern bright, active, zingy tone (think Nollys headstock video). I'd like to have met halfway, but the sound is amazing for what it is - very happy with that!  It undeniably sounds like a better bass by far but I'd like to get some of that amazingly neutral low end character back.

But I have my fretless for that amazing deep, natural, warm sound now, that the stock Dean preamp seems to carry so well. 

I need to go to sleep now but later tonight I hope to upload at least some DI clips, hopefully some video content!










Happy family


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jan 15, 2013)

You're a gear whore, I hope you know that. Nice basses <3


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 15, 2013)

Those are Deans?

They can't be! I actually like them! What is this blasphemy!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 15, 2013)

I've played a few Dean basses and I've always liked their character, good stuff.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 15, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> I love the added mid control of the EMG preamp.
> The 6 string really doesn't sound anything like it used to. It's lost some of the huge warm (but clear) sound it had before with the amazing low B I spoke of, and exchanged it for some of that very modern bright, active, zingy tone (think Nollys headstock video). I'd like to have met halfway, but the sound is amazing for what it is - very happy with that!  It undeniably sounds like a better bass by far but I'd like to get some of that amazingly neutral low end character back.



If you like "neutral," you might want to try an Audere pre sometime. With the EQ set flat it sounds just like passive. Then you can dial in whatever zing and sparkle you want with the EQ. I use a 4-band version and the EQ is voiced in a very useful, musical way. With the ability to control low-mids and high-mids separately I don't miss the sweep control at all.

Looks like you've got a couple of monster basses there! I'm looking forward to hearing them!


----------



## Winspear (Jan 16, 2013)

^ Thanks fro the tip, sounds like a nice pre.

Played around a lot more today and I can definitely say I'm incredibly happy with the tone for what this bass will be used for. Once the strings die down a tad I expect it will be perfect for me. The setup and these jumbos is just amazing..Everything is effortless now.

Here's a video:


Fretless will come some time later as my fingers are dead after a few hours of jamming on this bass and doing a cover with the 166's tuned up to B


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 16, 2013)

For some reason I came in here expecting a Spider-Man double bass not 2 basses


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 16, 2013)

Dean basses are pretty decent. They get a lot of shit from old-school bass players, but it is largely undeserved.

You just have to stay away from the ultra-flamboyant ones.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, the bass definitely has the EMG sound. 

Those strings sound ridiculously tight and clear in B. Do we get to hear any clips in super low tunings?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 16, 2013)

Will check the videos tonight, but those basses are lovely looking EE.


----------



## Nag (Jan 17, 2013)

your bottom strings always make me lulz


----------



## iron blast (Jan 17, 2013)

That low B ist tighter than a nun


----------



## Kroaton (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking and sounding good. Can't fucking wait to get my .166 from Circle K (gonna be on a Peavey Cirrus 5 Bxp - 35")


----------



## Winspear (Jan 17, 2013)

Kroaton said:


> Looking and sounding good. Can't fucking wait to get my .166 from Circle K (gonna be on a Peavey Cirrus 5 Bxp - 35")


 What you gonna tune it to? It's great for G# with conventional tension.



iron blast said:


> That low B ist tighter than a nun



It really is - 57lbs 



LordIronSpatula said:


> Yeah, the bass definitely has the EMG sound.
> 
> Those strings sound ridiculously tight and clear in B. Do we get to hear any clips in super low tunings?



Some time soon  
I love the passive EMGs that many seem to hate on 


Thanks for the comments all!


----------



## Winspear (Apr 24, 2013)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Yeah, the bass definitely has the EMG sound.
> 
> Those strings sound ridiculously tight and clear in B. Do we get to hear any clips in super low tunings?



A bit late, but some G# here


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 25, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> A bit late, but some G# here



Thanks for following up on my earlier post, but I already found that vid on youtube and posted it in your other thread...  I guess it deserves multiple postings though.

What I _really_ want is some low F... when's that coming?


----------



## Winspear (Sep 4, 2013)

This 6 string is for sale :O http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...vily-upgraded-fantastic-bass.html#post3714425


----------

